# Turkey sub lease



## Bohawg (Mar 24, 2017)

I do not Turkey hunt but have two small tracks of land that I deer hunt. One is 107 acres of mostly older pines surrounded by hardwoods and agriculture fields. The other is a 4 year old clear cut that is about 60 acres. The 107 is located between Wrens and Louisville and the other is in Glasscock county going towards Wahington. If someone is interested in the sole Turkey hunting rights let me know. Not sure of a fair price but was thinking around $300 for the 107 and $150 for the clear cut. No smoking or camping on either property.


----------



## badcreek (Mar 24, 2017)

What is the turkey population like on the 107 tract?


----------



## wjones15 (Mar 25, 2017)

My phone number is 706-598-2587  I live in glascock and I am very interested in the lease.  I would like to see it first.  Please contact me before the lease is sold.  I am VERY interested.  My cell is 706-339-7696.  Name is Wesley  Jones.


----------



## 12vman (Mar 28, 2017)

*Turkey lease*

I hunt all around there and am very interested.  Where is it located. Tom csraperio@aol.com


----------



## GaWaterman (Apr 12, 2017)

Carnleykeith@gmail.com if turkey still available


----------

